
How do I reach maximum tech engineers/creators? - m33k44
I want to inform tech engineers and creators about a slack channel I recently created. The channel, mvphacks.slack.com, is for engineers who are working on an MVP to discuss their challenges and share their experiences with other engineers. What all online avenues should I use to reach maximum number of tech engineers who are working on their ideas and trying to build an MVP? What online forums or methods would you recommend to get in touch with fellow engineers?<p>Thank you!<p>Meekaa
======
muzani
You might want to check out the Indie Hackers community instead, who are more
focused on the MVP end. Also downside of a slack channel is that the entry is
a bit difficult. It requires some kind of approval, which many are not willing
to do if they're just curious.

------
hazz99
Why Slack? Why not something like Discord, IRC or Gitter? What do you offer
that more specific chatrooms -- i.e. ones for React or Go -- don't?

~~~
muzani
I like Slack. Discord is messy. IRC is tedious to log in. Gitter seems more
limited than Slack.

------
mitgraduate
Chat is too demanding for most people.

I suggest making discourse forum and advertising it on Reddit ads.

Even Facebook ads can be useful.

You'll need to create a marketing page to explain the purpose of your forum.

Using github/gmail/gitlab login would be useful too.

It seems i am unable to sign-up for your slack workspace.

Personally, I am very much interested in such forum/chat.

